# 07 Passat Parking Brake Module (constant beeping)



## pfads (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My 2007 VW Passat had an issue with the rear parking brakes & after changing the calipers and all we can't get rid of the constant beeping sound (like the one when you don't buckle.)

My mechanic said I need a new parking brake module and need it to be reprogramed to fit my car. I don't know if I should buy it new or used or what to do. It is $270 plus shipping (used, mind you) and a risk that my mechanic says I should take.

Any help or insight would be highly appreciated, as it is getting really annoying to drive around with that loud beeping all the time. Thanks!

-Fady


----------



## cszy67 (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a 2007 Passat with the same issue - were you able to resolve yours and if so, what did it take?


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

When removing the rear calipers from the EPB did you guys do the proper procedure with VCDS or similar and was your system voltage being maintained by a batter tender so that the voltage level did not spike while you were performing the retraction procedure?

If you physically force the EPB or you did not maintain voltage of the system while interfacing with a scan tool to do the EPB procedure before removing caliper then this is likely responsible for your issue... and you either damaged the EPB itself or borked the module that controls it.


EDIT: Oh, wow, just realized this thread got necroed... well hope it helps you out cszy...


----------

